# Egg laying Bearded Dragon



## uncivilised_dragon (Jul 2, 2009)

My eight month old Bearded Dragon has recently stopped eating and become hyperactive. After a vet visit I found out that what i and the vet previously thought was a male, turns out to be a female and an ultrasound showed us that she is ovulating and going to lay eggs.

Obviously she is very young to start this behavior so i was wondering if anyone has any advice for me. I have placed a pit of moist sand in her enclosure but she doesn’t seem interested in it. Is there anything else i can do?

How long after they start fasting do they lay their eggs, I've looked on a few sites but they all say different things. 
I'm expecting some complications due to her age, so i want to know how long this behavior last and how long until she should lay her eggs, and are there any signs to indicate any complications?


----------



## AuntyLizard (Feb 7, 2007)

uncivilised_dragon said:


> My eight month old Bearded Dragon has recently stopped eating and become hyperactive. After a vet visit I found out that what i and the vet previously thought was a male, turns out to be a female and an ultrasound showed us that she is ovulating and going to lay eggs.
> 
> Obviously she is very young to start this behavior so i was wondering if anyone has any advice for me. I have placed a pit of moist sand in her enclosure but she doesn’t seem interested in it. Is there anything else i can do?
> 
> ...


Hi and :welcome:. First of all can I ask you a question before I answer yours. It will just give me a fuller picture.

Has the little one with been with another male? If she has the eggs could be fertile and you have to decide what your going to do with them. 

I wouldnt worry about her not being interested in her lay box just yet. When she gets nearer the time she will start to stratch around the and will find her box. Keep it damp but not wet.

She will go off her food approx 3 days before she lays.. This is a rough guide as it really depends on the beardie its self. I have had some go off their food 5 days before and some not go off their food until the day before. 

After she has laid allow her to cover over her eggs as she will be restless until she has done this. When she has done that offer her a luke warm bath as, they get dehydrated after laying, this will enable her to drink if she wishes. If she lays earlier in the day offer her some food she will more than likely eat it.

After she has laid, keep a close eye on her. Signs of egg retention are wide ranging but, if she continues to be restless, still keeps trying to dig, stays off her food, becomes listless then that is when you need to seek help from a vet. If after laying she seems fine then I wouldnt worry too much. Just feed her everyday with calcium dusted livefood for the next couple of weeks. Offer her some fatty food like waxsworms or a pinkie (obviously keep them to a minimum). This will help her regain some weight. 

If you need any further assistance please feel free to pm me.

Liz


----------



## uncivilised_dragon (Jul 2, 2009)

She has never been with another beardie, well not since she was a tiny baby with her siblings. 

She hasn't eaten for 10 days now, but that could be due to other reasons as she has an infection somewhere has been put on antibiotics. 
I will have to start force feeding her soon, but I'm going to refrain for as long possible because I'm sure the extra stress won't help matters. She was quite big for her age (aka slightly overweight) before the food strike, so even after 10 active days she is still in the right weight range so I'm not too concerned just yet. I am to call the vet again in a week to let them know how things are going now shes on antibiotics. 

Its always nice having a reptile vet i can go to, I'm sure their going to get sick of seeing me soon, 3 times in two weeks. But as long as my beardie Quazi get fit and healthy Its all good 

Thanks for the information, I'll just keep an eye on her and see how things go.


----------

